

What’s It Like to Develop Apps for Nokia Phones? - pietrofmaggi
http://gigaom.com/2010/09/15/whats-it-like-to-develop-apps-for-nokia-phones/

======
CountSessine
It's good to hear that Qt is making app development on Symbian less of a pain.

I made some software for Symbian a few years ago and dealing with the UIKON
library and all of it's object-ownership issues were just terrible. It was a
monstrous, overwrought, poorly thought-out UI framework where everything
that's easy in other toolkits is made hard and everything is a special case.

